# 중심이 되다



## karla_12

What is the translation of 중심이 되다 in English?

예:  국경없는  의사회는 베르나르 큐슈네르가  중심이 된다.

       (excerpt from 연세 읽기 3)

        I have an idea of  its English translation. However I want to make sure I'm right.

         많이 고마워요^^


----------



## Paulfromitaly

What is your translation attempt then?


----------



## karla_12

중심 - center, middle

In the example sentence, the person mentioned has a pivotal role in the organization ,the head and possibly founded the org.


----------



## jakartaman

You're correct, karla.


----------

